# Subli-Fix??



## goad

Anyone use this Subli-Fix fluid?

I have been looking at the different ways to sublimate on Cotton shirts.
Use this? What do you do?

Ken


----------



## FOREVERCS

There us reveal s for light shirts and subli flex 202 for dark cotton shirts. 

You just use regular subli inks to print on those papers.


----------



## raporia

I have its suprb and I get outstanding results if you go to Subli-fix fluid - dye sublimation cotton printing quality over quantity theres loads of info and samples to look at I was impressed so bought some and use it all the time now


----------



## raporia

FOREVERCS said:


> There us reveal s for light shirts and subli flex 202 for dark cotton shirts.
> 
> You just use regular subli inks to print on those papers.


these papers are absolutely crap don't waste your money i did and ended up with not one decent product after so not only wasted money on the paper itself but also on the t shirts and forever customer support was a complete waste of time and didn't offer any advice or support as to why their product was crap bms printer owners in the uk have the best solutions for cotton transfers I've found


----------



## SwankyDogTees

raporia said:


> I have its suprb and I get outstanding results if you go to Subli-fix fluid - dye sublimation cotton printing quality over quantity theres loads of info and samples to look at I was impressed so bought some and use it all the time now



where do you get your Subli fix? everyone is jacking the prices up.


thanks


----------



## davidjhn127

Do not use subli-fix fluid. Initially, the print will look good and bright but fades after the first wash.
Additionally, after pretreating cotton shirts, the uneven application of subli-fix can cause blotches which after drying becomes stiff and unwearable. 
If you are looking for better image quality and efficiency, then do not go for this product,


----------

